# Suche jemanden der einen Beta Key für Legion möchte



## tammer (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 

habe einen Key vor einigen Tagen gewonnen und wollte den Key lieber jemanden schenken, da ich doch nicht soviel Zeit habe zum zocken. Der erste der sich hier meldet, bekommt den Key.

 

Hoffe ich verstoße hier nicht gegen die Foren Regeln.

 

Gruß tammer


----------



## adiii (16. Juli 2016)

ich würd ihn gern haben wenn er noch frei ist


----------



## tammer (16. Juli 2016)

Ja ist noch frei, hat sich noch keine gemeldet außer du! Ich hab dir den Key per PN geschickt, wünsche dir viel Spaß beim zocken


----------

